# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  مقطع جديد الى شريط شيخ حسين (اباء)

## HASSAN7

السلام عليكم

وهذا مقطع من شريط إباء 
للشيخ الاكرف
وهو عبارة عن مقطع من زيارة الناحية 

http://www.4shared.com/file/77005074.../-_online.html


تحياتي

----------


## الضباب

المقطع مو شغال

----------


## شوقو

*انه بعد المقطع عندي مو شغال*
*ع العموم تسلم اخوي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرحبآ ،،*

*مآلقيت المقطع ×_×*

*عموماً ربي يعطيك العآفيه خيوو ،،*

*ميزآن حسنـآتك إن شـآْء الله ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

ما فيه شي

----------

